
Jenkins 2.0 is here - mkobit
https://jenkins.io/blog/2016/04/26/jenkins-20-is-here/
======
dang
This release was discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11362058](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11362058).

~~~
westernmostcoy
Are these not distinct events? That was the "we're almost at 2.0"
announcement, and this is an announcement that they've released 2.0.

~~~
mryan
These are distinct events but the overlap in comments is likely to be
significant.

------
mikestew
I was looking at this over the weekend to see if the risk/benefit ratio was
appropriate for our team. Meh, we already use the pipelines plug-in, and the
insecure-by-default configuration has already been locked down, so for our
team the answer is, "no, it's not worth risking mikestew having to spend a day
putting things back the way they were if the upgrade goes horribly wrong". I'm
supposed to be writing code, not dicking around with broken installs.

That's not to poo-poo the hard work that obviously went into this release.
Big, shiny new stuff there, and the next Jenkins box I setup will be running
2.0. But for my particular situation at this point in time, it'll be 1.6 for a
while.

~~~
sethreno
In my experience installing updates to Jenkins has been painless, 2.0 was no
different.

~~~
gtirloni
I've always been afraid of updating Jenkins or the plugins because things
always broke. Always.

That being said, I updated a few instances to 2.0, immediately applied all
plugin updates and things kept working as before. That was a surprise. I was
already prepared to spend hours trying to find why our jobs were failing. That
was nice.

~~~
gnoway
We have had problems but mainly with plugins. There's basically no mandatory
QA process for plugins, nor is there any facility to make it obvious to an
updater that an upstream change affects a downstream plugin and might break
it.

In my opinion, Jenkins is a product that you really need to have a test
instance for, where you either have copies of your builds or you've set up
some 'unit test'-type builds to exercise functionality you depend on.

------
movedx
Jenkins has been good to me over the years, but DroneCI is where I'm at now.
It's certainly not as powerful as JenkinsCI at this stage, but that's why it's
an instant improvement for me.

I hope to see Jenkins, and the team behind them, stay strong within the
industry for a long time :-)

~~~
nodesocket
+1 for Drone.io
[[https://github.com/drone/drone](https://github.com/drone/drone)]

------
nvartolomei
If you didn't yet, try [http://concourse.ci](http://concourse.ci)

demo: [http://ci.concourse.ci](http://ci.concourse.ci)

~~~
sbenario
Concourse is pretty sweet. I enjoy it more than my experiences with Jenkins.

FD: I work at Pivotal (but not on Concourse), the makers of concourse.

------
atonse
Congrats to the Jenkins team!

Is there a good resource with screenshots that show these new features? For a
2.0 that was in the making for years, the page is pretty light on screenshots.

~~~
dominotw
>For a 2.0 that was in the making for years

it was not in making for years. 2.0 started only 4-5 months ago.

~~~
mryan
From the article:

> This is why in 2.0 we’ve added the pipeline capability. This 2 year old
> effort allows you to describe your chain of automation in a textual form.

It seems that they have been working on some 2.0 features for two years.

------
koolba
Does Jenkins 2.0 use the same plugin based architecture as 1.0?

Does anyone actually prefer to use plugins for project types rather than a
hand written build script? (i.e. using Jenkins to just kick off a shell
script)

~~~
krzyk
Yes, 2.0 is fully compatible with 1.x.

------
jbergstroem
Might be worth noting that if you're using the ppa's from jenkins
([http://pkg.jenkins-ci.org/debian/](http://pkg.jenkins-ci.org/debian/)) you
will 'get 2.0 for free' next time you update. It makes sense but I wasn't
really prepared for this.

You likely want debian-stable instead: [http://pkg.jenkins-ci.org/debian-
stable/](http://pkg.jenkins-ci.org/debian-stable/)

------
paloaltokid
I have used Jenkins many times and it's always worked fine. But I always wish
TeamCity was more widely adopted and deployed. Sure, it costs money, but so
does IntelliJ. And it's completely worth it.

~~~
insulanian
Can you list few reasons why you prefer TeamCity?

~~~
paloaltokid
Much nicer UI, nice support team at JetBrains. I found plugin writing to be
pretty friendly once I got it set up though I've never written a Jenkins
plugin to be fair.

Also very easy to define build pipelines in the UI.

See 'CraigJPerry answer also.

------
PretzelFisch
What does pipeline solve? When I start to set this up it looks like a build
script wrapped in the Jenkins ui. So now we introduce yet another scripting
language for build/deploy?

------
antaflos
The Jenkins 2.0 overview page has screenshots and details:
[https://jenkins.io/2.0/](https://jenkins.io/2.0/)

It also explicitly mentions backwards compatibility:

> Jenkins 2 is a drop-in replacement of the Jenkins 1.x series of releases and
> fully backward compatible. There is practically no reason not to upgrade!

------
vorg
> Groovy, so when your pipeline grows in complexity/sophistication, you can
> manage its complexity and keep it understandable far easily

Scripting languages like Apache Groovy _don 't_ scale, instead bring technical
debt, complexity that must be fixed up by someone else in the future.

~~~
moondev
Groovy seems to work fine for Netflix.

~~~
vorg
Businesses where it didn't work fine don't usually openly advertise the fact
they had to rewrite everything. Many of those that do stick with Apache Groovy
often have restrictions on its use. Perhaps they only use the dynamic features
of Groovy (the 1.x features), or only the non-Turing Complete DSL features
like virtually every Gradle build script out there.

------
anewhnaccount
Does it still have an insecure default configuration?

~~~
bootstrapington
I mean, how does one determine whether to use an internal user DB (when there
is none) or whether to piggy-back off of Unix user accounts, when running a
JVM on a machine which does not use Unix style user credentials?

~~~
geofft
Ask. Or allow the first person who logs in to get admin privileges, from which
they can set up or not set up additional users as they like.

------
jxramos
long live Jenkins!

